

Why We Need To Kill “Big Data” - harrydoukas
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/05/why-we-need-to-kill-big-data/

======
fiatmoney
Newsflash: a two-word category descriptor isn't good at conveying nuance. It
does pretty effectively convey the idea, though, that in whatever specific
area of application, storing and processing data is a core technical
challenge.

If you need a shorthand "way to describe startups that are dealing with large
quantities of data", as a non-nuanced category, "big data" does a pretty great
job.

------
kordless
How about Big Time Cloud Data™?

